# Security Defender anti virus



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have no idea how this program got onto my computer but it keeps prompting me to upgrade and buy the full version. It prompted me every 30 seconds. Turns out it is a fake virus scanned made to scam people. But the crappy part is it is very hard to remove. I downloaded two anti malware programs to remove it, loaded up windows in safe mode and removed security defender. Then I booted up in normal windows and my computer went into recovery mode and wouldn't give me any options unless i did a restore. So essentially security defender restored itself. Does anyone have an idea how to get it off my computer? Its driving me mad.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I found this:

http://www.spywareremove.com/removeSecurityDefender.html


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks, I initially tried that method but it just restored the computer to before I downloaded that program. With a bit more tinkering I think I might have removed it, or at least uninstalled it. I downloaded RKill which stops malware scripts that aren't listed when you check the processes with Ctrl Alt Del, then I used the program in the link you posted. After an hour it appears to be uninstalled, however, when I do a search for it on my computer it is still listed as being there though 2 of the installed security defender icons are no longer listed and the last one is a blank white page icon leading me to believe that it has been functionally removed.

We'll see though. 

Be ware of this program it is extremely tenacious!


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

google 'Malware Bytes' .. it's an old school dos program but it works like a charm... 
(plus you can run it from a flash drive without the need to install malware bytes.. it's a stand alone .exe ) 
if it STILL gives you issues you may want to think manual removal, AKA removing it from the registry.


----------

